# FR: toutes sortes de/des + nom pluriel



## Sarah K

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'expilquer s'il y a une raison qu'on dit

_Toutes sortes de choses_ et pas _toutes sortes des choses_?

Quelle est la règle?  Ou peut-être c'est une phrase fixe?

Merci d'avance!
Sarah


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

On dit effectivement "toutes sortes de..."
Ce sera à faire vérifier, mais le "de" me semble rendre compte d'un pluriel collectif, un peu vague, un peu flou, qui va bien dans l'esprit de "toutes sortes de".
Ce "de" traduit un total "indéfini".

Je ne vois pas, immédiatement, d'exemples, où l'on dirait "toutes sortes des".


----------



## k@t

_*Toute(s) sorte(s) de*_ est un déterminant complexe où le _*de *_est une préposition.


> mais ils sont souvent formés avec des adverbes ou des noms combinés à la préposition _de_, comme les déterminants complexes (p. 4 §2) _beaucoup de_, _nombre de_ etc. :
> Le déterminant


(C'est moi qui ai rougi.)

Dans t_*outes sortes des*_, *des *serait la contraction de _*de *_et de _*les*_.
Dans l'absolu, cette forme n’est pas impossible :


> *4. Cas des déterminants indéfinis complexes*
> En revanche, dans les constructions _beaucoup de gens_, _peu de monde_, _trop de livres_, _nombre de cas_ etc., la suppression de l’article indéfini n’est pas le résultat de la règle d’effacement, mais de l’incompatibilité entre les déterminants indéfinis (p. 3 §4) : après un déterminant indéfini, on ne peut pas utiliser un autre déterminant indéfini. Après les déterminants complexes de quantité (p. 112) comme _beaucoup de_, _trop de_, on peut donc utiliser un déterminant défini (démonstratif _beaucoup de_ _*ces*_ _amis_, possessif _beaucoup de *tes* livres_, article défini _beaucoup d*es*_ [contraction de de + les] _livres qu’il a lus_), mais pas un autre déterminant de quantité. L’article indéfini massif ou pluriel ne s’utilise donc pas _en plus_ du déterminant indéfini de quantité. Comparer les phrases suivantes (les déterminants, simples ou complexes, sont signalés en couleur) :
> L’article indéfini


(C'est encore moi qui ai rougi.)

mais elle me parait peu probable avec _toute(s) sorte(s)_, en raison du sens de ce déterminant.

Comparer par exemple la différence de productivité entre _*toutes sortes de ces*_ et _*beaucoup de ces.*
_
Si on reprend l'exemple donné par Wiktionnaire, on pourrait imaginer une formulation avec _*des *_:
_
Sur la table, on avait noté à la craie l'endroit où je trouverais à manger si j'en avais envie, et mes jeunes cousins y avaient ajouté *toutes sortes des* plaisanteries *qu'ils avaient l'habitude de faire*.

toutes sortes *de *plaisanteries = *des *plaisanteries en grand nombre / nombreuses.
toutes sortes *des* *plaisanteries qu'ils ont l'habitude de faire = *les *nombreuses plaisanteries qu'ils ont l'habitude de faire.

*des = de les _


----------



## olivier68

_"Si on reprend l'exemple donné par __Wiktionnaire__, on pourrait imaginer une formulation avec *des *:"_

Sauf que l'on ne demande pas d'imaginer ;-)))


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> Sauf que l'on ne demande pas d'imaginer ;-)))


Ah ben zut alors, même pas pour donner un exemple avec *des* à Sarah K ?


----------



## olivier68

Bah, disons que les exemples fournis ne paraissent pas les plus ad hoc. *
Mais bon... je me trompe peut-être. Personnellement, je n'utilise pas "des" mais "de" après cette expression "toute sorte".
Mais il est vrai que ce que vous citez :

_"mes jeunes cousins y avaient ajouté *toute sorte des* plaisanteries *qu'ils avaient l'habitude de faire"*_

porte à interrogation. Personnellement, je n'aurais pas, spontanément, formulé ainsi. Ce "des", moins indéfini du fait de la fin de la phrase (et de l'imparfait qui sous-entend que c'est répétitif, et donc assez connu)
, est, ici, peut-être justifié. Mais le "de" irait tout aussi bien quoique restant un peu plus vague.


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas "des" mais "de" après cette expression


Oui, comme je l’ai indiqué plus haut, je pense qu’avec _toute(s) sorte(s)_, ce n’est pas évident/spontané d’associer un déterminant défini, moins qu’avec _beaucoup_ par exemple.
J'ai l'impression que le démonstratif irait un poil mieux que le défini, mais je n'ai pas de certitude en l'occurrence :

_toutes sortes de *ces *plaisanteries qu'ils avaient l'habitude de faire._

Si j’ai pris l’exemple de Wiktionnaire c’était pour faire une comparaison avec un exemple existant (au lieu que j'en crée un).



olivier68 said:


> Ce "des", moins indéfini du fait de la fin de la phrase


_moins indéfini_ dites-vous, eh bien oui, c'est exactement ça, et pour cause, puisque nous avons un article défini "caché" dans ce _*des*_, et puisqu'en effet la suite de la phrase vient déterminer ces plaisanteries (en restreindre l'extension : il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quelles plaisanteries, mais bien de celles qu'ils ont l'habitude de faire).
On aurait pu garder le *de*, mais alors on n'aurait pas eu une relative déterminative, mais par exemple une circonstancielle (une subordonnée explicative ne me semble pas possible en l'occurrence) :

_... toutes sortes de plaisanteries, ainsi qu'ils avaient l'habitude de le faire.
_

_
_


----------



## Chimel

Tout cela est fort intéressant, mais est-ce que Sarah K ne risque pas d'être un peu perdue par ces discussions grammaticales entre francophones?

En résumé, je dirais simplement que:
- _toutes sortes des_ est inusité en pratique (l'exemple cité par k@t ne me paraît pas naturel)
- _de_ est effectivement une préposition, comme indiqué par k@t, sur le même modèle que _différentes espèces de_, par exemple, sauf que _toutes sortes de_ est devenue une expression figée.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Chimel.

« Des » est une contraction de « de les »  (déjà dit )

Pour expliquer la différence, il suffit de traduire littéralement _« toutes sortes* des* choses »  =  All sorts *of the* things._
Et de comparer ensuite avec l'équivalent anglais de _« toutes sortes *de* choses » =  All sorts *of* things. _
On voit tout de suite pourquoi le premier ne va pas. 

On pourrait, par contre, dire/écrire, en inversant: _ *des choses de toute(s) sorte(s)*.   _Pour la nuance entre le singulier et le pluriel  : 





> — Subst. + de toute*s *sorte*s*. *De toutes catégories, de tout ordre.*[...] _Il y a un tas de vieux bouts et débris de toutes sortes, vieilles armes, vieux chapeaux, vieux drapeaux, fers cassés (CLAUDEL, Soulier, 1944, épil., 2, p. 1093)._
> — Subst. + de toute sorte. *De toute nature.*[...] _ Jeter ses papiers gras et détritus de toute sorte (PONCHON, Muse cabaret, 1920, p. 175)._


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> il suffit de traduire littéralement _« toutes sortes* des* choses » = All sorts *of the* things._


Oui, _des _+ le substantif tout seul, on est bien d’accord que ce n’est pas possible.
Ainsi que je l’ai indiqué supra, ce *des *serait éventuellement envisageable à condition que le substantif soit déterminé, tout particulièrement par une relative déterminative.
De la même façon - et pour faire le parallèle avec un cas qui, contrairement à celui qui nous (pré)occupe, ne fait pas de doute -, on ne pourra pas dire ***_J’ai lu beaucoup *des *romans._ a contrario _Beaucoup *des *romans que j’ai lus sont des traductions. _est parfaitement admissible.


Nicomon said:


> On pourrait, par contre, dire/écrire, en inversant: _*des choses de toute(s) sorte(s)*. _Pour la nuance entre le singulier et le pluriel :


On peut en effet, mais attention toutefois de ne pas perdre de vue que _substantif + de toute(s) sorte(s) _et _toute(s) sorte(s) de + substantifs_ ne sont pas synonymes. 
Par ailleurs dans ce cas-là, *des *n'est pas forcément la contraction de *de + les*, mais plus vraisemblablement l'article indéfini (mais le contracté peut aussi se trouver).


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai tenté de répondre le plus simplement possible à la question initiale :  





> Pouvez-vous m'expliquer s'il y a une raison qu'on dit : _Toutes sortes *de* choses_ et pas _toutes sortes *des* choses_?


 Sans ajout, donc.   D'où le parallèle avec les équivalents anglais.  





k@t said:


> On peut en effet, mais attention toutefois de ne pas perdre de vue que _substantif + de toute(s) sorte(s) _et _toute(s) sorte(s) + substantifs_ ne sont pas synonymes.


  Ce n'est pas non plus ce que j'ai écrit.  Mais cet exemple d'expression inversée m'a semblé plus simple que l'ajout d'une relative. 
_*
Des* choses de toutes sortes =  Things of all sorts/every kind _ alors que  _Toutes sortes *de* choses = All sorts/kinds *of *things._

Bien d'accord qu_*'*_ici *des *= article indéfini pluriel (et dans ce cas où _des_ est au début, on n'ajoute pas d'article en anglais)
Mais à mon avis la nuance est faible entre  «_ des choses/plaisanteries de toutes sortes_ » (pluriel) et «_ toutes sortes de choses/plaisanteries _».

Je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis *ce fil*
Je continue de trouver curieux de faire suivre le singulier _toute sorte_ du pluriel.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> J'ai tenté de répondre le plus simplement possible à la question initiale :  Sans ajout, donc. D'où le parallèle avec les équivalents anglais.


Mouais, certes les phrases initiales sont sans ajout, mais ce sont surtout des bouts de phrases présentées hors contexte.

Toujours pour rester avec le cas qui ne fait pas débat, si Sarah K avait demandé laquelle des deux formes _beaucoup de livres_ ou _beaucoup des livres_ était correcte, je lui aurais répondu - en mettant les phrases en contexte - que les deux étaient possibles.

Moi, j’aime bien discuter syntaxe et sémantique, toussa toussa, donc notre échange en cours ne me déplaît pas, mais je rappelle quand même ce que j’avais dit en tout premier, parce que j’ai l’impression que ça a été un peu zappé :



k@t said:


> Dans t_*outes sortes des*_, *des *serai la contraction de _*de *_et de _*les*_.


_*Serait *_(avec un t, c’est mieux) : donc un conditionnel, donc de la réserve.



k@t said:


> mais elle me parait peu probable


*peu probable*, donc à nouveau une grosse grosse réserve.



k@t said:


> Comparer par exemple la différence de productivité entre _*toutes sortes de ces*_ et _*beaucoup de ces.*_


Une troisième façon d'indiquer la faible probabilité de la chose.

Après, comme l’a souligné Chimel, et notamment si le niveau de français de Sarah K est moyennement avancé, mes développements et les échanges que j’ai eus avec olivier68 peuvent en effet être indigestes, mais si on me lit bien, je ne crois pas avoir milité pour la forme en _des_, j'ai juste extrapolé un peu et expliqué le mécanisme _de / des_ dans ce type de structures. J'ai sans doute eu tort, particulièrement si Sarah a un français rudimentaire.
Bah, ça servira peut-être à d'autres lecteurs de passage (et puis ça nous aura donné l'occasion de papoter ! )


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Mouais, certes les phrases initiales sont sans ajout, mais ce sont surtout des bouts de phrases présentées hors contexte.


  Parce que ce ne sont pas des phrases, justement.   _
Toutes sortes de_ +_ substantif _ est une locution/expression figée  (_phrase_ en anglais - à ne pas confondre avec  _sentence = phrase _en français).


----------



## k@t

Mais, dire que *toutes sortes de* est une expression figée ne nous renseigne a priori en rien sur la possibilité ou non de la faire suivre d’un substantif déterminé par un article défini.

*Une poignée de* est également une locution figée, rien pourtant n’interdit de la faire suivre d’un substantif déterminé par un défini :

_Ajoutez une poignée *de* thym._
_Ajoutez une poignée *du* thym que vous avez précédemment mis à sécher._

_Ajoutez une poignée *de* raisins secs._
_Ajoutez une poignée *des* raisins secs que venez de faire macérer._

Ou mieux encore avec une locution synonyme de _toutes sortes de_ : *nombre de*.

_Il y avait sur la table nombre *de* coquillages._
_Il y avait sur la table nombre *des* coquillages que j’avais ramassés dans la matinée._


----------

